# Deer Lottery



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Lottery is done. I got a doe so will try to get it with my M1 Garand.

How did everyone else do?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I did not get drawn. I'm not too worried, I can't eat a whole deer anyways and my friend got a doe tag and we usually split a deer when it comes to eating it.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Drew a Buck, first in a few years.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Skinhead for me again. No muzzy, got a tag last year so gotta start accumilating PP's again!

Should draw my mule deer tag next year! :x


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

No tag again. Guess my bow will be busy again


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

0 for 5 in our group. Second year in a row for me with no tag. Damn the luck..... :******:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

agrotom said:


> 0 for 5 in our group. Second year in a row for me with no tag. Damn the luck..... :ticked:


One year your points should get you guys a tag


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No tag for me again.Hopefully I'get that mule deer buck tag before I get to old to go.


----------



## naturebob (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Guys. I moved Here 2 years ago April from AZ. to work in the oil patch. Put in last year as non res. and didn't draw. Got a bonus point tho. Don't know if that helped or not, but this year I drew 3A2 any antlered Deer as a Resident. Live up by Minot Air Force Base with wife and 1 son. I am 57 years old and never killed a Whitetail Buck. Looking forward to it if I can find a place to hunt. I am used to hunting public land in AZ., and New Mexico. I did fine getting acsess in spring turkey this year , and killed a nice tom By Donybroook ,but getting acsess for Deer will be a lot tougher. Any one have any tips or Ideas where I might go whould be appreciated. Iv'e killed several Coues whitetail in AZ. ,and Muleys but whould like a nice Big ****** too. I got a Muley tag in Montana to this Year, so gonna be busy. Been watching this site since before I moved up here. See that it got taken over by someone. Is that good or bad? Hopefully good. Change is always tough. I don't even mind paying trespass fee if needed. Any body interested in helping or have info to share give me a call. Name is Bob. 701- 500-9845 . I whould even be interested in donating most of the meat as I am the only one in the house that eats it. Good luck to all that drew . Thanks in advance.....BOB!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I just hope that whoever bought this sight is from america, better yet from ND, but i doubt that one...


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

2 for 12 in our group, 1 buck, 1 doe. Nada for me. Time for a new bow?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Got the results of the rest of our group. 6 does and 3 bucks ( one is a gratis).


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

got my double tag any deer/ any antlerless west river and should get my any whitetail/any antlerless whitetail east river


----------

